

Comatose for 23 years Belgian feels reborn - BRadmin
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/eu_belgium_coma_recovery

======
jws
The middle of the article is skepticism that his caretaker is actually
creating the messages rather than just helping guide his finger.

In the time it took the reporter to interview an expert in "facilitated
communication" I would think they could have asked a question without the
caretaker present and then brought the caretaker in to help type the answer.

